# bhyve with AMD A8



## ajschot (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello all...

I have a question about bhyve, i am thinking about using FreeBSD on a small home server system.
I have one question, i know about bhyve and i would like to know if it is possible to use UEFI boot inside the VM on a AMD A8? (latest generation AMD supports RVI AMD-v etc.)
I could not find all the information... i know on FreeBSD 10 it did not support only for Intel but is this different on FreeBSD 11?

I want to install windows via bhyve but i tried with FreeBSD 10 but i could not get it to work, so does it support UEFI in VM with AMD in FreeBSD 11?


----------

